# mosquito 3.25



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thought I give mosquito a try today before the storm comes, should of stayed home  no wind in the morning and I fished pretty much the whole east side from 305 ramp to the graveyard early, picked up 2 small perch on a minnow i was dragging around, while jigging a sonar. figured id hit the sunken bridge while i was there, more perch and a small 12" walleye. moved to the northend and was going to fish pikey bay but ended up hitting bottom by rattllesnake isle and quickly changed my mind and went back to the southend. i then hit the stump field sw of the causeway, popped a small walleye on a sonar on my 5th jig and thought i was on to something, NOPE, got ran off the lake by little perch. guess it beats working. the nets are coming out today and will be out by saturday, the spawn is over. fish accordingly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466903


OUCH!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466904


Easy!!! Easy!!! Don't want to drop that pig back in the lake that's a wall hanger


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Looks like a trip to the prop shop for a little dress up. 
I hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Man I thought today was going to be god there it was killing me being at work. Last week I got one crappie and about 5 bluegill. No Walleye that day


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ranger487 said:


> Man I thought today was going to be god there it was killing me being at work. Last week I got one crappie and about 5 bluegill. No Walleye that day


so did I


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Don’t know if this is good news or bad but I absolutely hammered the fish there yesterday. Me and a lifelong buddy put the smack down on them. Small hand tied jig und a bobber put all of these in the box.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

chaunc said:


> Don’t know if this is good news or bad but I absolutely hammered the fish there yesterday. Me and a lifelong buddy put the smack down on them. Small hand tied jig und a bobber put all of these in the box.
> View attachment 466960
> View attachment 466961


That's good not bad  I found a big schools of gills and was catching them when I dropped on the fish, did nor have live bait was using a 1" gulp minnow I was possibly a little to deep right now was looking for the open water crappie.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Getting closer to the time where 1 pole will be all you can handle...


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Don’t know if this is good news or bad but I absolutely hammered the fish there yesterday. Me and a lifelong buddy put the smack down on them. Small hand tied jig und a bobber put all of these in the box.
> View attachment 466960
> View attachment 466961


Still a few weeks away before the boys put on there tuxs!!! That's a nice bunch you got there!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Chaunc u fishing for the boat at pymy?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If Chaunc is hammerin them the rest of us stand a chance. If he ain't whacking them then might as well stay home.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i then hit the stump field sw of the causeway, popped a small walleye on a sonar on my 5th jig and thought i was on to something, NOPE,


I know that stump field and you're right, it is really gnarly. You could lose your identity in there! I solved it by using a slip bobber. Set it so the jig swims about a foot above the top of the stumps. When the walleye are in there and biting you can clean up!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466903


Hey..... That's Not a Rototiller Buddy..!😬
Ouch 🤕


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Searay said:


> Getting closer to the time where 1 pole will be all you can handle...


My late dad would always say "Just when I started to eat a sandwich, both rods would have fish on" this was common for him. Along with his sense of humor


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tougher day today. That wind yesterday put a hurtin on the bite where I fished previously. That and rising water. Only had one Gill in the box at twelve o’clock. Didn’t give up tho. Moved up lake to a similar area that was a foot deeper and found some fish. Same jig and bobber worked again.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Fished Saturday from 7 am to 1 pm looking for pike only to come up empty. Caught one dink bass and that was it. First time out and boat ran well! Started on the north end and switched to south for a short time. Weather was beautiful. Water seemed low and was 52 on south side, 55 on north. Threw spinnerbaits and jerkbaits but could not get a pike to bite. A little bummed but like I said, good first day of the season out!! Vacation next week and will likely hit Westbranch


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Are pike in good numbers there? I used to a few in the spring at Guilford, but I haven't fished there in years. Hope you do well on your vacation.


----------

